

Google May Leave China Because of Cyberattacks (see comments for non-sub links) - wglb
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB126333757451026659.html?mod=WSJ_hps_LEADNewsCollection

======
wglb
Here is a nytimes link for same story:
[http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010/01/12/technology/AP-
US-...](http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010/01/12/technology/AP-US-TEC-
Google-China.html)

And direct from google: [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/new-approach-
to-china...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/new-approach-to-
china.html)

~~~
swolchok
And here is the latter link already on the front page:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/new-approach-to-
china...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/new-approach-to-china.html)

